# Caught Yellow Handed – A Synthetic Urine Warning



## cybervisionx

*Caught Yellow Handed – A Synthetic Urine Warning*
June 16, 2010
(http://dopegamenews.co.uk/?p=1141)



> *The time on the clock slowly  tics away the seconds as a 17 year old boy frantically sits in the lobby of the local probation office. With an eye drop bottle full of a yellow liquid he paid $45 plus tax for taped to his inner-upper thigh, the boy awaits his impending urinalysis.*
> 
> This is the story in nearly every city in every state. Synthetic urine is being used by drug users to dupe drug tests for all kinds of reasons. From probation to employment to pregnant mothers, urine screens are used every day to determine what people have in their system. Some sources say up to 30% of all submitted tests show signs of being tampered with or falsified.
> 
> An article on Oregon Live this week talks about a construction contractor who switched his drug tests from “instant” to “lab” tests. When the contractor started receiving the test results back he noticed a large sum of specimens didn’t even contain urine.
> 
> From smelling specimen to shaking them and looking for foam (foam is an indication of synthetic urine), urine test laboratories are doing whatever they can to determine weather or not submitted specimen are real.
> 
> The market for “detox” and other products to pass urine screens when dirty is huge. Almost every head shop sells items such as “Urine Saliva Blood” and “Vale” which are supposed to mask drugs from the users urine, and sales of these products is through the roof. Most of these products come with warranties that guarantee a clean result, but also state that they are not for use with urine screens right on the package.
> 
> One of the most popular items on the detox market right now is the Whizzinator, a fake penis attached to a heated reservoir that holds synthetic urine. These have been popping up all over as people try to get away with being dirty for probation and parole.
> 
> Drug testing is, has been, and always will be a cat and mouse game between tester and test-ee. As laboratories continue to search for signs of fake urine, the companies making the solvents will continue to make more realistic substances. Be warned though, all of the current detox products and fake urine can be detected with current laboratory tests. The best way to pass a drug screen is to clean out!


----------



## CaseFace

I have a friend who got through probation and IOP by drinking a bunch of water before hand. He bought his own tests first just to see and Its worked every time hes gotten tested. Anyone who tries this and fails didn't drink enough water. So yeah, don't bother wasting money on detox shit and fake piss.


----------



## cybervisionx

caseface99 said:


> I have a friend who got through probation and IOP by drinking a bunch of water before hand. He bought his own tests first just to see and Its worked every time hes gotten tested. Anyone who tries this and fails didn't drink enough water. So yeah, don't bother wasting money on detox shit and fake piss.



If he passed by simply drinking water then he must have been taking instant urine screens. When urine screens are examined in a lab it is easy to tell if they are diluted. 

This wouldn't work for the majority of urine screens.


----------



## hobhead

forgive me as this post brought up a memory of an old coworker who beat a cannabis test with a head shop marketed concoction. 
success at what price you say .  he said that afterwards his bunghole was trumpeting for a whole night and the most of the following day .  no one wanted to be near him at work or at home .  
laundry time for sure .


----------



## CaseFace

cybervisionx said:


> If he passed by simply drinking water then he must have been taking instant urine screens. When urine screens are examined in a lab it is easy to tell if they are diluted.
> 
> This wouldn't work for the majority of urine screens.



As far as i know most urine screens are instant, as sending them to a lab is expensive...

Atleast around where i live all legal, medical, and school related drug tests are instant urine screens. The only ones sent to a lab are positive or "non negative". If you drink enough water it will be negative, so it wont be sent to a lab. Im pretty sure its niacin that you can add to give the piss color, but my friend didn't even bother for his iop and probation and they never questioned it.


----------



## cybervisionx

caseface99 said:


> As far as i know most urine screens are instant, as sending them to a lab is expensive...
> 
> Atleast around where i live all legal, medical, and school related drug tests are instant urine screens. The only ones sent to a lab are positive or "non negative". If you drink enough water it will be negative, so it wont be sent to a lab. Im pretty sure its niacin that you can add to give the piss color, but my friend didn't even bother for his iop and probation and they never questioned it.



*B vitamins* help alot with adding color to diluted urine, and consuming creatine makes it look as if you are clean (if you can get the levels right). Using niacin can be very uncomfortable. I remember when I went that route and when I got to probation I was blood red all over and itchy. No bueno. Where I live in Indiana, all community corrections urine screens are sent to a lab regardless. I know sometimes just diluting will work from instants, but I didn't want to post something to give people a false sense of hope.


----------



## The Smoking Man

cybervisionx said:


> Using niacin can be very uncomfortable. I remember when I went that route and when I got to probation I was blood red all over and itchy. No bueno.


There's no point to taking that much niacin, not to mention it's dangerous. It isn't a magical solution to cleaning out your system, either. It does help a little bit, at regular doses, being a vasodilator.


----------



## cybervisionx

The Smoking Man said:


> There's no point to taking that much niacin, not to mention it's dangerous. It isn't a magical solution to cleaning out your system, either. It does help a little bit, at regular doses, being a vasodilator.



Yeah, I used to be my own guinea pig. If I had a nickel for every time I tried to detox with something that wasn't good for me I'd be giving you nickels.

They didn't educate us on how drugs are metabolized in high school nutrition and wellness class, I learned the hard way.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

If you're anticipating drug tests, clean out for a couple weeks and then freeze some of your own clean urine in eyedroppeer bottles. If the place you work might spring a test on you, and they have a fridge for worker's lunches, put the eyedroppers the freezer hidden inside some flavor of ice cream nobody likes. Grundle one of them as soon as you receive notification of a test. Can't beat the real mccoy, especially when it's free.

I thought they discontinued the whizzinator.


----------



## CaseFace

cybervisionx said:


> *B vitamins* help alot with adding color to diluted urine, and consuming creatine makes it look as if you are clean (if you can get the levels right). Using niacin can be very uncomfortable. I remember when I went that route and when I got to probation I was blood red all over and itchy. No bueno. Where I live in Indiana, all community corrections urine screens are sent to a lab regardless. I know sometimes just diluting will work from instants, but I didn't want to post something to give people a false sense of hope.




I suppose its different in new jersey because of population density or something. They definitely only send the tests to a lab here if its not negative for drugs.


----------



## The Hebrew Hammer

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I thought they discontinued the whizzinator.



Actually it is legal if sold as a sex toy. For people who enjoy watersports but would like a healthy alternative....


----------



## Outta Pocket

^^Urine isn't necessarily unhealthy, but I digress!

Some years back I plead out to probation, the probation office lacked funds and what was originally supposed to be random, GC/MS tests became scheduled drops with tests akin to home tests; they were supervised same room by a PO.  These tests are very unreliable, their fatal flaw being that they are poor at detecting dilution.

Not gonna lie, I'm a chronic weed smoker.  I cheated about two years with water / cranberry mixture the night and morning before, water-loading a few hours before the test so I could piss on the way and make sure it looked satisfactory.  I used a B-complex plus B12 for color.  If you fail to drink enough water with B, your urine will look like fluorescent Mountain Dew.

My "record" was smoking the night before a test, used my method as always and succeeded.  I was afraid to use synthetic urine / fake appendages as they seem so obvious.  At least when you dilute, you are probably going to either (a) pass the test, or (b) get a "DILUTE", which - at least here - means the test gets rescheduled, you get some more time.  Even when they purportedly do a GC/MS they are usually going to administer a home kit first due to lack of funds.  If drugs show up, they send it in.  If not, instantly poured into the toilet bowl.

Surprisingly, I got away with it for the duration.  Was it worth the risk?  Debatable.  Best not to put oneself in a stupid situation in the first place, though this is sometimes easier said than done.  Don't try to cheat a GC/MS...


----------



## JahRed24x

Why are some of you guys talking like drinking a bunch of water before a drug test is like a 'bad thing' or something.. its like your comparing it to using fake urine or something.. Theres nothing wrong with drinking a bunch of water before a drug test to increase your chances at passing..


----------



## squirrel_master

too much water will dilute you "specific" gravity. drink gatorade instead and take some tums or rolaids as well. then you'll technically have diluted pee but it will maintain close to a chemical structure to urine as possible.


----------

